# 2006 Onix Pricing



## koolrider67 (Jun 5, 2005)

Been shopping around for either an Onix or Opal. Only one bike shop carries Orbea here and they've got the Onix priced starting from $2400 (105s) and I was quoted $2700 for Ultegra or $3300 for Chorus build. Seems a bit steep to me as they have an Opal out on the floor for about $3600. Bike shop folks said Orbea's are put together to order now so they only put a couple built up and on the floor. Do these prices sound about right? I have no way to compare so any input would be great. 

Really would like to pick up an Orbea but I'm not sure I want to pay that much as I could pick up a Dura Ace rigged full-carbon Felt F3C for $2500.


----------

